# Level Work



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

There are 3 of these on this house, tear down and re do's. Gonna find out what im made of with the level I suppose :thumbup: 

*potentially anyhow.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice!! Take some pics

How long do you figure per chimney


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Gotta appreciate the oldtimers who did this chit...always thinkin' outside the box, skillfully leaving their legacy for many to admire.

Let me get back to my stick chimney now :whistling :laughing:

Hope you get them...should be a fun thread!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

That's the biggest one, figure a week for that one, maybe that's ambitious, but I'll pencil 3 weeks for all 3.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya them old timers must have been saints lol!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I am more interested to see how your are going to scaffold thoes chimneys


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm darn near an expert with roofs  Just planks into roofs ro make a platform to set another tower on. Not that difficult.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I am looking at the 2 different roofs that you have to stage off of. Thats always a pain in the ass. And yea thats alot of detail on thoes chimneys! Cant wait to see the work...


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Windycity said:


> I am more interested to see how your are going to scaffold thoes chimneys






A stroll in the park with these.







+ These


http://www.lynnladder.com/categories/Scaffolding/Staging-Brackets/


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

fjn said:


> A stroll in the park with these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2T1XnlOsA
> 
> ...


Ohhhh....I like


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think ridge hook type system would work on a hip roof.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> I don't think ridge hook type system would work on a hip roof.






Yeah they would,cut the appropriate blocking from some 6" x 6" and place a 2 "x 6 " nailer close to ridge hooks to keep them from spreading.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

That chimney is a piece of art. Looking forward to seeing your chimneys. Take pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> A stroll in the park with these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2T1XnlOsA
> 
> ...


I have been wanting to purchase thoes for a while now and i really could have used them yesterday for a chimney rebuild. Middle of the roof with a steep pitch. Spent a ton of time building a platform to work off of requiring a bunch of nails into a new roof coupled with the fact that it was in the city with only 38 inches in between houses so scaffolding it was a PAIN


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

fjn said:


> A stroll in the park with these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2T1XnlOsA
> 
> ...



D**N! I made a set of those over 35 years ago, out of 2X and HD door hinges.
I even had a set with popups and drop down legs, for peak chimneys.
Folded up for storage and ease of carrying up to peak.

There goes another item I could have saved my back on! :laughing:
Although, it's probably a good thing I didn't go into marketing. :laughing:

D.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Spent a ton of time building a platform to work off of requiring a bunch of nails into a new roof





Yikes ! A bunch of nails in a new roof,besides all the puncture wounds to the new roof,your life hung by a bunch of nails in old roof sheating.:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

fjn said:


> Yikes ! A bunch of nails in a new roof,besides all the puncture wounds to the new roof,your life hung by a bunch of nails in old roof sheating.:blink:


Just make sure to hit the rafters, and a couple of 16D will hold several hundred pounds--even more on a sloped roof. Keep in mind that in a situation like that, you're more concerned with shear than pullout.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah,I was thinking that too. I don;t remember what the shear strength of a 3 1/2" ardox nail is (is that a 16d? We don't use that terminology or penny nails either) is but I seem to recall 700lbs...more if it's put in at an angle

I wouldn't be putting any nails into a roof though...not something I warranty. since I rarely go below the roof line except for on an exterior chimney, I've often hung planks from the base of the chimney


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ill spike 5000 nails into a roof if I have to. Sometimes Its borderline scary, nail away.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeepers...under the shingle? what if the shingle is brittle and breaks? Not something i have ever even thought of doing. I have put a screw into the flashing and then put a metal roof screw in the hole after with some flashing caulking for added precaution


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a single nail in this roof the owner demanded...no problem sir!

That's my old helper Sir Joseph.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yup, hang it off the base of the chimney. I don;t do roofing except my own...I'm not putting any holes in someones roof


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

superseal said:


> Not a single nail in this roof the owner demanded...no problem sir!
> 
> That's my old helper Sir Joseph.


I would love to spend just one week working with you on those funky projects you do. Just sayin '. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hows this coming? Any pics?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I sent them a quote, waiting to hear back. It was pricy.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I bet it was...If you want nice stuff you gotta pay for it.

I thought you had it and were starting this week


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Can we play name that price? I gotta good idea how much I'd charge :thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

That sucker is well over 500 bricks if it's a roof line tear down. I'd be pretty happy if I was installing 100 bricks per day on that...more like 60-75. Add in scaffold setup, tear down & cleanup....x 3 chimneys and you;re looking at a couple bucks for sure


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I made a dart board with 7, 8, 9, 10, and 12 was the bullseye. I didnt hit the middle.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

for all 3?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

No for the one in the pic!


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, Ok, I'd be pretty far from $12k for that one...but I haven;t seen it in person. How high is it...looks like close to 50 courses...so 13' 14 maybe?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

10 and 2 on a 10 pitch is about 10 feet tall. Probably 1-1400 bricks in it, depending on what I have to do for inner walls, plus rebuilding the flue chambers. Ill hang a clay flue @ the roofline for the working either furnace or fireplace, whatever it was.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh jeepers. Yeah I'd be a little closer to $12k than I thought...still in single digits though...well single digits not including zeros


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It was single digits, like I said I priced it for 3 weeks plus some pia factor o/c. 

Tear down and removal on it was a big chunk , its a lot of work as you know. New shingles are expensive


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

JBM said:


> Ill spike 5000 nails into a roof if I have to. Sometimes Its borderline scary, nail away.





JBM said:


> I sent them a quote, waiting to hear back. It was pricy.


They're probably waiting to hear back from the roofer.........:whistling



:laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Could be but I reassured them 5 gallons of roof tar would fix it.


----------



## jbravo54 (Sep 1, 2014)

fjn said:


> Yeah they would,cut the appropriate blocking from some 6" x 6" and place a 2 "x 6 " nailer close to ridge hooks to keep them from spreading.


I still don't see how you would use those ultimate ridge hooks with your description. Any Pictures or a different description of your set up?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

jbravo54 said:


> I still don't see how you would use those ultimate ridge hooks with your description. Any Pictures or a different description of your set up?


You would have to shim the outsides and then put a 2x6 across at the top to hold them from spreading apart.


----------

